# Destination Scandinavia



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Destination Scandinavia
*Norway, Sweden and Denmark, your ultimate destination!*

A little thread concerning the most stunning places in the three Scandinavian countries Norway, Sweden and Denmark. Enjoy!










*Norway*
A few photos from destinations in Norway!









@ Northstar77 in Bergen.









@ Northstar77 in Bergen.









@ Me/Qazaq in Røros.









@ Me/Qazaq in Røros.









@ Me/Qazaq in Molde.









@ Me/Qazaq in Molde.









Me/Qazaq in Møre og Romsdal county.









Me/Qazaq in Møre og Romsdal county.









Me/Qazaq in Møre og Romsdal county.









Me/Qazaq in the world's most beautiful fjord!









Me/Qazaq in Norwegian roads!









Me/Qazaq at Lom Stave Church.









Me/Qazaq on Norwegian roads!









Me/Qazaq near a waterfall.









Me/Qazaq near a very tall waterfall!


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

great thread  I'll sure post my pics later


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

wont post me own shots yet but here are a few stockholm aerials from Stockholmsfoto.se


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^ Wonderful Stockholm photos!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

A few Norwegian photos again, and these were taken by me.


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

Just wonderful! i must go there!


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's a few photos I took on a recent trip to the southwest of Norway (where most of the spectacular/touristy fjords are)..

*













































*And, as a bonus, an old-style phone box:










How's that for clean, Scandinavian design?  "The 'Telefon', get it now at your local IKEA!"


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Amazing pics - truly my ultimate destination ......*


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

Beautiful pictures! 

Nice to see some photos from southwest Norway, MaxxPower! Lysefjorden is spectacular.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Norwegian Fjords rated highest on world heritage destinations index

*The Norwegian Fjords Geirangerfjord and Naeroeyfjord have been rated highest on the National Geographic Traveller's Index of Destination Stewardship, covering 115 World Heritage destinations around the world.*

The magazine wanted to find out which national heritage destinations have been able to protect themselves against the pressures of development, environmental problems, civil strife, cultural erosion, and, yes, mass tourism. 

We quote from the Traveller's article: 

To find out, Traveler worked with the National Geographic's Sustainable Tourism Initiative and a graduate team from Leeds Metropolitan University in England to conduct a complex global survey of over 200 specialists in sustainable tourism and destination quality. We asked these experts to evaluate 115 of the world's best known places based on six criteria that pertain to cultural, environmental, and aesthetic integrity. 

It's no surprise that Norway's fjords, rated at 82, lead the top-scoring destinations, thanks to a combination of luck and wise stewardship. Geography dealt the Norwegian coastline a good hand when it comes to remaining unspoiled. Rugged terrain, cool, wet climate, difficult access, and a short tourist season keep development pressures comparatively low.

*We also quote comments by panelists: *
• "This place has wonderful, living traditional culture, wonderful landscape, not crowded. I am very happy how this destination is managed. Excellent environmental quality, local people involved in a very smooth way. Very good."

• "Need to pay attention to environmental impacts, built heritage well preserved, great scenery."

>> Read the National Geographic Traveller's Index of Destination Stewardship article!


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

Qazaq, Scandinavia is amazing. I like its natural beauty. Surely, It is one of my destinations. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh man great pics, I'd love to go to Scandinavia... it's so beautiful and clean.. and the girls look so damn hot... and the culture is awesome!

Those cool Vikings did not only discover America first but they also conqured Britain and pillaged most of Europe and the Mediterrainian area, including Northern Africa... Paris had to pay them off several times to be spared and later they moved down and settled in France and became known as the Normans which means Norsemen in Old Nordic and they again sailed over and invaded britain - how cool is that!


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

OMG! What a scenery:drool: :drool: 
Great pics...all of them!


----------



## BlocQuebec (Sep 13, 2006)

I will never get the amount of money to acually enjoy a trip to Europe.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Beaultiful landscapes!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Might as well show a little *Denmark* here 


*The nature:*















































*The Capital:*

























































































































































































































Copenhagen by Day: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341884

Copenhagen by night: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407915

Danish nature: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398739


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Oh man great pics, I'd love to go to Scandinavia... it's so beautiful and clean.. and the girls look so damn hot... and the culture is awesome!
> 
> Those cool Vikings did not only discover America first but they also conqured Britain and pillaged most of Europe and the Mediterrainian area, including Northern Africa... Paris had to pay them off several times to be spared and later they moved down and settled in France and became known as the Normans which means Norsemen in Old Nordic and they again sailed over and invaded britain - how cool is that!


Fascinating, yes. Something to be proud of? Hm, well that's not for me to decide


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Stunning indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Stockholm is a magnificent city. Love the many islands it's built on. You swedish guys should put your city out there.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Time to bring this baby back to life


----------



## Pindakaas (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been to all three, and I plan to be coming back many times. I find Norway especially beautiful.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Ringil said:


> Time to bring this baby back to life


Indeed mate! 


A bit of Copenhagen 4 ya..


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Stockholm it's so lovely, I need to go again...


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice series of waterfalls.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Scandinavia has perhaps the most stunning nature in Europe. When I say Scandinavia I do not include Denmark of course, as it does not belong there. Not only is it geographically outside Scandinavia, but it also looks like a huge, monotonous cultivated field ending in a depressive coastline.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Scandinavia has perhaps the most stunning nature in Europe. When I say Scandinavia I do not include Denmark of course, as it does not belong there. Not only is it geographically outside Scandinavia, but it also looks like a huge, monotonous cultivated field ending in a depressive coastline.


 :lol: 

Guess where this is...











































































Ignorent people - gotta love them.... NOT! 

( I guess by your deffinition, Greece is Asian right? )


----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

A little harsh on Denmark, just visit Jutland for some lovely coastal landscapes. I visited Norway & Sweden in 2000. Was planning to go back this year, but not going now - disappointed, as its a real jewel of Europe, unknown by many, and for the most part unspoilt. Both Oslo and Stockholm (and Copenhagen if its classified as Scandinavia) are great cities to spend a few days in and Norway coast and fjords some of the finest landscapes I've been to. Would like to visit Finland one day as well.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


>


This is what I mean when I say “depressive coastline”. This landscape invites you to commit suicide jumping off the cliff!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> This is what I mean when I say “depressive coastline”. This landscape invites you to commit suicide jumping off the cliff!


Then by all means please do - one less geographically challenged troll would be nice! :yes:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Scandinavia has perhaps the most stunning nature in Europe. When I say Scandinavia I do not include Denmark of course, as it does not belong there. Not only is it geographically outside Scandinavia, but it also looks like a huge, monotonous cultivated field ending in a depressive coastline.


*Scandinavia:*








Map showing Scandinavia using different definitions:








RED: the intra-Nordic usage: the three monarchies
Orange: the extended usage: Nordic region, except Greenland and Svalbard
Yellow: the maximal extent: synonymous with the entire Nordic region

And here's the definition of Scandinavia!


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. I am planning to visit next year.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

This definition takes into account cultural, rather than geographic criteria. Anyway, no one can deny the fact that the nature in Denmark is much less exciting than the nature in Sweden and, even more, in Norway. Nonetheless, this does not make Denmark an uninteresting country to visit. Here are a few reasons why I’ ll visit Copenhagen, hopefully some time in the next few years:
- A stunning city with a modern and shiny subway,
- The Øresund bridge,
- Beautiful and, reportedly, friendly people,
- To test on the spot how much of the spoken language I can understand (until now my experience was rather negative).


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

^^ Some words of advice: Whether you really think so or not, if you want people to be nice to you, you should probably not tell them that you find their country depressing naturewise.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Scandinavia is really beautiful. Guys, give us more photos. You have a lot of places to show.

I would like to visit Scandinavia someday.

Scandinavia has only one minus, there is very expensive.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> This definition takes into account cultural, rather than geographic criteria. Anyway, no one can deny the fact that the nature in Denmark is much less exciting than the nature in Sweden and, even more, in Norway. Nonetheless, this does not make Denmark an uninteresting country to visit. Here are a few reasons why I’ ll visit Copenhagen, hopefully some time in the next few years:
> - A stunning city with a modern and shiny subway,
> - The Øresund bridge,
> - Beautiful and, reportedly, friendly people,
> - To test on the spot how much of the spoken language I can understand (until now my experience was rather negative).


I agree with you that Denmark hasn't got as beautiful nature as Sweden and Norway, but I can't think of many other european country that got that. Especially Norway is in a class of it's own!


----------

